# Surefire website question



## KDOG3 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Anyone else see this? Top of the page, theres' a countdown clock running. Whats' that for?


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello everybody. I'm new here to CPF. I'm just trying to read up and learn as much as I can so I can _properly_ indulge my new flashlight obsession.

At first I used a 2D Maglite at work, it was nothing special, seemed adequate at the time. I work as a food inspector and having a good light is pretty important. Then I got an upgrade to the Streamlight Stinger HP, a lot brighter, easier to carry, and a good runtime. After a while I figured I should have a good back-up light in case I didn't get to recharge my Stinger. So a few weeks ago I treated myself to Surefire's E2d Defender. All I can say is




, Surefire sure knows how to make a beautiful flashlight. I love this thing and this light alone started me as a flashaholic. Right now I'm looking at getting an M3-CB, and later on other surefires that I will mod the hell out of.

Anyway, back to the title of this thread. Does anyone know what's up with the countdown timer on Surefire's website? As I post this the timer is counting down to 15 days from now. Is that when they'll unveil a new flashlight or maybe they plan to raise prices on their Li batteries again



? 

Glad to be here at CPF, I'm looking forward to getting my flashlight addiction off to a great start.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

I was wondering the same thing, and it looks like I posted my thread right after yours  . Oh well guess we'll get our answer soon enough.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Maybe its the time until they FINALLY update their website...


----------



## dizzy (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Maybe thats when the new KROMA flashlight will be available for sale or the 2006 catalog comes out!?


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Mini Beast ... just dreaming ...


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Kroma??


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

KDOG3

you are correct. the countdown is for the launch of their new website


----------



## greenLED (Feb 28, 2006)

new catalog release?


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Heh, heh. and I was being sarcastic. Oh well, can't wait!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

heck, i had no clue... i had to call and ask


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

About time they updated it a little...and showed all their new products.:rock:


----------



## Dave Huck (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Maybe it's when they stop f*$^king over their foreign customers......


----------



## CLHC (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to CPF!

Enjoy!


----------



## CLHC (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*



Dave Huck said:


> Maybe it's when they stop f*$^king over their foreign customers......


 :huh: :huh2: :thinking:


----------



## carrot (Feb 28, 2006)

This thread, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/109324 holds the answer. Apparently, Surefire will update their website when that counter hits zero.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Thanks for the answer, I was wondering that as well. I'll be interested to see what their new site looks like.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Maybe the countdown until the release of working rechargable packs for the M6 and M4..........

Or, it could be someting less useful.


----------



## rcashel11 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## :)> (Feb 28, 2006)

According to an email that I recieved from Surefire technical support, the catalogs will be available by 3/10/06. 

Can't wait for the new website. 

The first one started me down the path of no return... the path to flashlight obsession. 

-Goatee


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 28, 2006)

In a perfect world, that counter will run down and release a rechargable option for the Executive series. 
In a hellish, unlivable world...they'd release all that after I buy a hundred 123s...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*

Darn, I was hoping it was counting down to when they'd go back to making practical flashlights that aren't overpriced.


----------



## WhiteLight (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the "Countdown Clock" on Surefires' website for?*



KDOG3 said:


> Anyone else see this? Top of the page, theres' a countdown clock running. Whats' that for?




I thought it was how long before they answer my email,


----------



## nc987 (Feb 28, 2006)

> Darn, I was hoping it was counting down to when they'd go back to making practical flashlights that aren't overpriced.



Please expand on this comment. Id like to hear it


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 1, 2006)

For the last few years it seems to me that SF product development is being run by gadget junkies and and bragging CNC programmers. Look at their most recent models--U2, Beast/Beast2, Mini-Beast, Kroma, etc and the cosmetic design updates to older lights. Those new models are sure cool, and people are still forking over money hand over fist, but they're lights that almost no one really _needs_ and they cost a fortune. All the other lights recently went up in price, too.

They must have recovered R&D costs on their older models years ago. They could probably almost give them away now. Those old ones also looked better and more purposeful than the updated styles. I wish that SF would concentrate more on higher production (and better quality control) and distribution of basic, simple, rugged lights. Instead of all this crazy stuff. Prices on some things should be going down--many are simpler than Mag-Lites.

I can't help but think either: A. They're pouring so much money into fancy toys that they need to get max bucks for the mainstream models to pay for them, or B: They simply know that a lot of folks will pay anything for a Surefire.


----------



## carrot (Mar 1, 2006)

Good point, Abtomat, but while I would like to see a price drop (especially on the older, classic models like the 6P and 9P), I really appreciate the work done on the styling of the lights... I mean, so far every light I have purchased has been both functional and pretty -- and I intend on continuing with that trend. I think costs on classic models should go down, and the newer models' prices could stay about the same. I'd like to see batteries go down in price, too.


----------



## nc987 (Mar 1, 2006)

> They must have recovered R&D costs on their older models years ago.




Well the thing is their R&D is ongoing. Nowadays it is probably costing more than ever when you look at the evolving technologies out there. SureFire has to spend money to stay ahead of the pack. The high prices arent only for R&D, theres also that great SureFire warranty that really no other flashlight company can compete with. When you buy a SureFire, your buying a flashlight that given you yourself dont blow it up, cut it in half,etc etc should work for a very very long time. 

Just because a U2, Beast, Beast2, Mini-beast, Kroma doesnt fit your everyday needs there are people out there that these lights will work very well for. SureFire has professionals on their mind when they design a flashlight, not Joe the flashlight collector, or even people like us that are enthusiasts (i know people here use their lights at work,etc but im just making a general statement).

Yeah their prices are high, but you have to consider the costs involved in keeping a company like that up and running and the quality of the product you are getting in return.


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 1, 2006)

*Surefires countdown clock?*

What is the countdown clock on Surefires website? It is at the top of the homepage..
I hope it doesn't have anything to do with me..


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Surefires countdown clock?*

My understanding is that the countdown clock is to mark the introduction of the "new" SF web site or at least their new product.

On a related note, I just got off the phone with Surefire regarding a part replacement (excellent service as always I must add...). Anyways, I just happened to mention that I was thinking of picking up my first A2, and the rep laughed and said "_Hold off, hold off for a couple of more weeks._" <nudge, nudge> That's all he would say about that.

Hmmm...... :naughty:


----------



## lightlust (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Surefires countdown clock?*

I called Surefire asking for their new 2006 catalog, was told to call back March 15th, 2006 when it was available.

I noted that the mystery countdown clock on their website coincided PRECISELY with March 15th, 2006. "I smell a saaaale," I offered to the customer service guy.

While the coincidence was confirmed, knowledge of any other connection or event was neither confirmed nor denied.  Tick tock ...

*EDIT:* I remember where I saw this plot line before: _Cave Ides Martes_, the soothsayer said to Gaius Julius Caesar. _Beware the Ides of March_.

Yeah, beware ... my wallet will be assassinated!!!!!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Surefires countdown clock?*

So what are we saying here?
Is it likely that SF will be showing new products, that were not announced at the shot show, when the clock gets down to zero. 
I hope not because I just ordered a bunch of stuff.
might have been a bad move.


----------



## magic79 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Surefires countdown clock?*



lightlust said:


> I called Surefire asking for their new 2006 catalog, was told to call back March 15th, 2006 when it was available.


 
Why couldn't they just take your name and send it when it was available??? :huh2: 

That seems like making the customer do a lot of unnecessary work.


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Surefires countdown clock?*

I didn't think about a "sale," but anything is possible. With an A2 purchase on my mind, I guess I was thinking that the rep might have been alluding to "something even better" than an A2 appearing soon. Of course, a discounted A2 would also be nice! :naughty:

We'll have to see what happens on 3/15...

<insert ticking clock icon here...>



lightlust said:


> I noted that the mystery countdown clock on their website coincided PRECISELY with March 15th, 2006. "I smell a saaaale," I offered to the customer service guy.


----------



## lightlust (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Surefires countdown clock?*



magic79 said:


> Why couldn't they just take your name and send it when it was available??? :huh2:
> 
> That seems like making the customer do a lot of unnecessary work.


I agree. I was surprised when I was told that; it's a first for a simple catalog order. 

Like a trout singing loudly off-key, that was both fishy and annoying.

BEWARE THE IDES OF MARCH! Your wallet may be assassinated!


----------



## luigi (Mar 2, 2006)

One of the strangest marketing ideas I've ever seen,
Freeze all your potential deals with the expectation of a new product, then if the product is not what your customers wanted you have just lost 15 days of sales?
Incredible!


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 2, 2006)

[OT] Isn't this what Apple Computer does? :laughing:



luigi said:


> One of the strangest marketing ideas I've ever seen,
> Freeze all your potential deals with the expectation of a new product, then if the product is not what your customers wanted you have just lost 15 days of sales?
> Incredible!


----------



## CMCadenhead (Mar 2, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> ...but they're lights that almost no one really _needs_ ...



I feel your pain, ABTOMAT, but I have no use for any light that has only one power level, now that I've seen the alternative.

Monty


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 2, 2006)

POCKET ROCKET TI(maybe HA) AA 1W LED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beezaur (Mar 3, 2006)

That damned clock. It keeps ticking and ticking. 13 days 55 minutes 10 seconds

No explanation. It just counts down incessantly. 13 days 54 minutes 30 seconds.

I've seen what will be released from shot show reports; I can only presume that such things as the Kroma -- an all LED A2-type light like I have been wanting -- will be made available for purchase. But I don't know for sure. I can only speculate.

And watch that damned clock count down 13 days 53 minutes 5 seconds

insessantly 13 days 52 minutes 45 seconds

until the 15th of March, 13 days 52 minutes 31 seconds

which is my payday. 13 days 52 minutes 14 seconds.

Scott


----------



## :)> (Mar 4, 2006)

I just finished talking with Surefire customer service and they accidentally confirmed that the countdown was when they were going to turn off the sun.

Apparently, their involvement with DARPA has really paid off. 

Unfortunately, this means that the the unthinkable will also happen... their prices will go up.

-Goatee


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 4, 2006)

Turn off the sun? Yikes, I guess I better order some batteries!!!


----------



## carrot (Mar 4, 2006)

:)> said:


> I just finished talking with Surefire customer service and they accidentally confirmed that the countdown was when they were going to turn off the sun.


Fantastic news! All 24 hours of the day to use our lights! That pesky sun keeps me from making use of my lights in the morning.


----------



## edakoppo (Mar 6, 2006)

:)> said:


> I just finished talking with Surefire customer service and they accidentally confirmed that the countdown was when they were going to turn off the sun.
> 
> Apparently, their involvement with DARPA has really paid off.
> 
> ...





carrot said:


> Fantastic news! All 24 hours of the day to use our lights! That pesky sun keeps me from making use of my lights in the morning.



Yeah, now all you need is a Mag85 to keep yourself temporarily alive as the planet becomes an ice ball....


----------



## carrot (Mar 6, 2006)

edakoppo said:


> Yeah, now all you need is a Mag85 to keep yourself temporarily alive as the planet becomes an ice ball....


Even better, flashlights for _survival_!


----------



## Techmedic (Mar 7, 2006)

Unusual marketing move indeed, but, it caught our attention. 

I will be calling my usual supplier and inquiring as to what they have been told, if anything. Perhaps they have advance knowledge of a "sale" or other positive event for the customer that I would take advantage of. 

I will also be saving some mad cash (aka wifeouflaged money) to deal with a sale that I would not want to pass up.

I will also be copying some of the website pics and prices for comparison purposes when/if a new website is launched.


----------



## boostmiser (Mar 7, 2006)

It's the countdown on Lost....Someone has to continue to reset it before it gets to zero....or else.....


----------



## dudemar (Mar 7, 2006)

boostmiser said:


> It's the countdown on Lost....Someone has to continue to reset it before it gets to zero....or else.....


 The numbers are back! The numbers are back! lol


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope SureFire comes out with a turbohead with more throw. The current KT2 can only illumnate a target with positive identification at 100M max. More than that its just illuminating without identification of a target. In my military days, my camp is big so if i want to see whats happening at 150M, i can't really tell. The light is quite diluted at 150m


----------



## lightlust (Mar 8, 2006)

Those who are worried that Surefire will turn off the sun may, in fact, have reason to be concerned.

Research shows that CPF's own thread on How Many Lumens Does The Sun Put Out? may have been accessed by Surefire operatives who were looking for competing products to their own.

However, it is poor business practice to remove a successful product (the Sun) from the market without replacing it. Some speculate the Sun may be replaced in Surefire's new March 15th lineup by the hydrogen-powered Nuclear Fusion Beast.

Others say that this has already happened, as evidenced by solar eclipses over the few years, during the darkness of which the Sun was quietly replaced (in the vacuum of space) with varying Nuclear Fusion Beast protoypes.

My dubious source for this highly confidential information (an unreliable drunkard at my local bar) also claimed the internal codename for the NFB (Nuclear Fusion Beast) project was "Sun II" before passing out due to intoxication.

When he awoke, he accused my fat dog of conspiring with leprechauns to put badger kidneys in his wife's gas tank, causing automotive failures leading to his current divorce proceedings.

Therefore, you might want to take this information with a grain of badger salt.


----------



## geeman67 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everybody,

If you look at tadgear.com they have a picture of the new Kroma LED.

Supposedly it has red, blue, and white LEDs. Tadgear has at around $300.00.


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 12, 2006)

Three days left, anxious as ever. I'm hoping for some new E-series components. I've heard about an LED E2D for a while now, I imagine this'll be its unveiling. In a perfect world, the LED-Defender head could be got seperately, I have a stock E2E and there are so many options as it is.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Mar 13, 2006)

I believe that incandescent technology has reached its limit. 
SureFire has always been trying to be ahead of the pack, with successful results so far.
If the trend has to continue, they need to start marketing new stuff, not only specialty lights like the Kroma.
In the short term, the future of bright and efficient lights lies with HID technology. 
My best guess is that we will see on the new website:
A dual-stage A2-like light, with HID main bulb and secondary LEDs. 

I hope for it...

Anthony


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 13, 2006)

I hope their website doesn't get overloaded on Weds. night.


----------



## beezaur (Mar 15, 2006)

Whaddya think, will we get some surprizes tonight from SureFire, or will it just be some "enhanced" thing that I can't load via dialup?

Their countdown clock ends 10:00 p.m. Pacific.

www.surefire.com

Scott


----------



## cosine (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, here goes into an hour and a half left. I'm gonna be watching Surefire's site.


----------



## carrot (Mar 15, 2006)

This is more exciting than the ball dropping on New Year's.


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 15, 2006)

+1 to what Carrot said.....I'm anxiously awaiting it all....


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 15, 2006)

What do people think its going to be? Sale? Product announcement? Website update? Dang this is getting exciting. I dont believe that the timer is for the website update. I think its conspiracy...


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 16, 2006)

One hour left. Not sure if I'll make it or not, TNT snubbed my favorite little block of X-Files to show the Blade trilogy. 
...I just prefer the numerous Mags and lanterns Scully and Moulder use to the single Surefire in Blade...is that really such a sin? Just last night, two out of the three episodes featured 4D Maglites, dull orange beam and all. 
Okay, now it's fifty six minutes left...


----------



## carrot (Mar 16, 2006)

Fourty minutes... I'm going to pretend to sleep and come back in a bit. If I'm not around then, someone shine a Thor in my window, please.


----------



## SureF1reFan (Mar 16, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!

This is worse then waiting for Christmas morning to see what new Flashlights I'm going to get from Mrs. Santa Clause....!!!!!!!!


----------



## falconz (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes the anticipation is killing me!!

And I got only like less than 5 mins to browse through before rushing to the airport!!


----------



## SureF1reFan (Mar 16, 2006)

I gotta find something better then watching that tick down.....
I can only brush my teeth for so long.... maybe I'll go see if the Flashlights all still work....


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

I received a vital gear fb1 body and some rechargeable in the mail today for my KL4 so it kinda feels like I got a new surefire. I don't think it is going to be an instantaneous change over at 1:00. The site may be down for a little while.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 16, 2006)

Dang it, now I'm torn between a bolt action rifle or a Surefire....it's killing me here....


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 16, 2006)

16 minutes left! The agony!


----------



## beezaur (Mar 16, 2006)

16!?!?! My version still says 20. I think we are visiting different mirrors (or whatever you call them). Maybe they have this all choreographed.

It is a commercial site afterall -- what do you do if someone is mid-purchase during the change?

Scott


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

I got 8 now....


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

I feel like at 0 if I don't buy a light they will all get sold out. It's like watching an ebay auction close.


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh god I think I'm going to crap myself. I got my hand on the trigger


----------



## cosine (Mar 16, 2006)

Five minutes...


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 16, 2006)

Less than 5 mins. to go

4 minutes.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 16, 2006)

I wonder if Surefire knows us CPF geeks are watching? 2min 30 seconds left!!!


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh the humanity


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh they know...almost 1minute


----------



## SureF1reFan (Mar 16, 2006)

My wife thinks we're all freaks!!!! 

But guess what sitting on her night stand..... her Satan Grey 6P.... can I touch it, nnnnooooo!!! 

But we're the freaks 

Thank goodness I met her before I found this site... 

T-MINUS 
2:30


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 16, 2006)

One minute left...Praying for an E2E upgrade, just got a new clip for mine today!


----------



## SureF1reFan (Mar 16, 2006)

For once, I don't want the power to go out!!!!


----------



## cosine (Mar 16, 2006)

Huh? It passed zero here and just went into negative numbers. :huh2:


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 16, 2006)

What the...?


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 16, 2006)

It...um...turned over...?


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## socom1970 (Mar 16, 2006)

WTF??????????


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah...I'm a little confused to....what's going on?


----------



## SureF1reFan (Mar 16, 2006)

OH MY GOD !~!!!!!


NOTHING HAPPENED!!!!!


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

Dear god AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thats' just wrong.... so wrong.


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 16, 2006)

I set my alarm clock for this?!? I'm going back to bed now...


----------



## arnold ziffle (Mar 16, 2006)

woo hoo huh?


----------



## CMCadenhead (Mar 16, 2006)

Didn't want to say anything, but mine turned over at 5:00 PM Eastern. 

Monty


----------



## socom1970 (Mar 16, 2006)

Alllright... Thats just stupid.... Lots of sizzle but no steak...


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

I feel used...


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 16, 2006)

...It's still going...negative one day, twenty three hours left...we have to wait a negative day. What, the heck is this?! 
Please tell me this is just a mistake, and that the actual result will be up soon. Please.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok...I don't see what is happening.


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm thinking its email time.....asking them WTF?


----------



## Heck (Mar 16, 2006)

hmm..got jipped!


----------



## SureF1reFan (Mar 16, 2006)

Someone is so getting fired!


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

There is some guy out there rite now laughing his *** off


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 16, 2006)

Someone at Surefire seriously needs a beatdown. Well, I guess I can go to bed now....


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah I can see their IT guys laughing at us right about now......:huh2:


----------



## socom1970 (Mar 16, 2006)

To heck with this, I'm going to bed. and to think I stayed up for this????? Good night, fellow CPF'ers, wherever you are...


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 16, 2006)

photorob said:


> There is some guy out there rite now laughing his *** off



Yes, their webadmin person is probably having some _fun _with this one. 

:lolsign:


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 16, 2006)

Error 404-CPF : No new data found.


----------



## flash99dark (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess they just wanted to see how many of us would watch & wait??


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm going to bed.....screw this......goodnight CPFers


----------



## SRacer2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

At least the world didn't end, and our flashlights didn't all explode. That was worse then Y2K! Goodnight!


----------



## SureF1reFan (Mar 16, 2006)

Maybe someone hacked them... up.
And no one was left to push the button.


The EASY button....

G'night everyone....


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

Come on you know your gettin the money just show me the goods.


----------



## SRacer2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

SureFire.com is being upgraded to make your shopping experience even better.


----------



## Heck (Mar 16, 2006)

wait a second...

SureFire.com is being upgraded to make your shopping experience even better.


The site should be back up soon.


----------



## beezaur (Mar 16, 2006)

> SureFire.com is being upgraded to make your shopping experience even better.
> 
> 
> The site should be back up soon.



Woohoo!


----------



## Fangtastic (Mar 16, 2006)

SureFire.com is being upgraded to make your shopping experience even better.






The site should be back up soon.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 16, 2006)

something is happening now...I think


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 16, 2006)

Look at what it says now....


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

Come on.....


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 16, 2006)

...I'm thinking glitch rather than prank. Surefire has never seemed to be the type to pull this type of joking fraud. The fact it simply turned over seems to be more of a mistake than a gag, like some one plain out forgot to update. 
..WAIT...Says they're upgrading...now!


----------



## Fangtastic (Mar 16, 2006)

beat me to it :laughing:


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Mar 16, 2006)

SureFire.com is being upgraded to make your shopping experience even better.


The site should be back up soon. 



If you need to contact us, please feel free to email, phone, or fax.

[email protected] 
800-828-8809 Toll Free inside U.S. only

714-545-9444 Outside the US

714-545-9537 Fax


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

I am thinking mass call ins should do the trick...


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 16, 2006)

Now that we're not lighting our actual torches and going out for a webadmin hunt...think it'll be done by morning?


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh well, OLD news now !

Too many people beat me to it!


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

It must be done NOW!!!!! This is bull!


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

I wonder how long it will take. I don't want to miss out on a pocket rocket. Today I put my KL4 head on a FB1 body with a rechargable. So top that surefire. I love this little thing.


----------



## cosine (Mar 16, 2006)

I was kinda sure they would do an upgrade. But, it was funny seeing the clock roll over to negative. :laughing: :lolsign:


----------



## AlexSchira (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll give it ten more minutes, then I'm out cold for the night.


----------



## metalhed (Mar 16, 2006)

I believe that part of the reason for the countdown clock was a re-worked backend for the site. I read that they hired another company to unify their online and brick-and-mortar ordering and inventory systems.

They probably are having problems with the new system...it would explain the delay and the site being temporarily down.

But just a guess...:shrug:


----------



## beezaur (Mar 16, 2006)

Not all clocks read the same. There was 4+ minute difference.

Scott


----------



## CMCadenhead (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine was 7 hours fast.

Monty


----------



## lightlust (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well.. headin' off to Dreamland (with my A2 and U2 close by!)


----------



## Protaeus (Mar 16, 2006)

Mwahahahaha...its only 5:40pm here in Australia at the moment!!!!!

The one and only advantage for owning torches down here 

I wonder when the site will be up and running again...cant wait..

refresh

refresh

refresh

refresh

refresh


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 16, 2006)

damn we need to get a life...


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 16, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Thats' just wrong.... so wrong.



best. reaction. ever....


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

I could hardly wait when there was the timer. Now I am dying. They better give us some free flashlights. Or at least free therapy, I'm not feleing so good...


----------



## CMCadenhead (Mar 16, 2006)

Deep breaths, MM.

Take deep breaths.



Monty


----------



## ugrey (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice stunt SureFire. First you go to full MSRP and then there is the large increase in battery prices. Now comes this abortion. Don't look behind, because there are several companies catching up. I know I am cheering them on and buying their products. 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, say goodbye to a few customers.  How do you like my countdown?


----------



## CMCadenhead (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, anyway...

I don't know why I'm surprised. I'm still waiting for the C2D that was in the 2004 catalog. :mecry:


Monty :sleepy:


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 16, 2006)

ugrey said:


> Nice stunt SureFire. First you go to full MSRP and then there is the large increase in battery prices. Now comes this abortion. Don't look behind, because there are several companies catching up. I know I am cheering them on and buying their products. 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, say goodbye to a few customers.  How do you like my countdown?



How's that HAIII, shock isolated, 6-123 powered sub-2-D sized light from Streamlight coming along? Or the multi-level Black Anodized LuxV from Pelican? Or the digitally regulated hybrid from the SureClone offshore?

Don't get me wrong, I agree with what you say, but with the exception of the Gladius, the major players haven't really caused any alarm in the Surefire marketing department just yet.


----------



## leukos (Mar 16, 2006)

Probably just a hiccup in the system, SF has been known to have hiccups before....:hairpull:


----------



## mdvb747 (Mar 16, 2006)

It's up now. Quite a bit more content it seems. very nice.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 16, 2006)

I am still looking for new lights....


----------



## nc987 (Mar 16, 2006)

quite frankly im disappointed with this new site. Maybe I need to search around a little more but as of right now im unimpressed.


----------



## mdvb747 (Mar 16, 2006)

The catalogs are where it seems all the new information is right now. I can't wait for a B1R.


----------



## Protaeus (Mar 16, 2006)

It might be a bit early to tell, but so far the website seems a little dissapointing... But that might change with a couple of days of getting used to..


----------



## jHO (Mar 16, 2006)

I think the new websites good. I like not having all the navigation in a mess up at the top. I also particularly enjoy the new way every light is shown in someones hand giving a great idea of the size of their lights. The new catalogues are also good being filled with how everything works and seems to be at a higher resolution.


----------



## magic79 (Mar 16, 2006)

So WHAT exactly is the upgrade??? Looks to me like they just rearranged the deck chairs on the Titanic.

At least, there is NOTHING new or interesting on the home page. Featured flashlights, the U2 and G2. BFD!

I didn't bother to look deeper into the site because the home page is...NOTHING.

Totally bogus. I just don't get it. I think I was right a couple of weeks ago when I postulated that they have had meetings of the "What can we do to **** off the customer THIS week" committee.

Just looking back, the page is changed again...but still just rearrangement of the Titanic's deck chairs. 

Are the IT guys as incompetent as the marketing guys? Change the homepage every 15 minutes because you can't make it work?

Oh NOW I see the big upgrade! The flashlights are sorted by LENGTH instead of model number. Wow! Fantastic!!

"Feedback sent"

Maybe I'm just tired and need to go to bed. G'night.


----------



## leukos (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks a lot easier to navigate and it loads faster. I put my request in for both catalogues. I think the pics with the flashlight in the hand is a pretty good way to judge the size of the light for someone who has never seen that model in person.


----------



## jonman007 (Mar 16, 2006)

What a let down...


----------



## leukos (Mar 16, 2006)

I think folks here might have hyped themselves up a little too much for the countdown thing. :shrug:


----------



## Somy Nex (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the new site =) it's much faster, and has a cleaner look, and as someone mentioned earlier, the lights in hands are certainly quite informative. As with any website change, I don't doubt that there will be some teething problems, but few companies will institute a change just to annoy people. I'm sure a lot of thought would've went into presenting their information in a way which they think would be easier for their customers (us) to access and absorb. Though it may not be what you expected, or built up your expectations to expect, dismissing it out of hand is pretty harsh on the work & money that would've gone behind the scenes to make this upgrade. =P


----------



## blake711 (Mar 16, 2006)

what a jip. they made us wait for a new website? thats pathetic


----------



## carrot (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I'm glad I fell asleep 'by accident'. It's so pretty now.  I like how the hands show a sense of scale, too.


----------



## faco (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought they were going to announce (introduce) a clip that actually works  I think the site is pretty good though and wish they would get there a$$ into gear and ship internationally. pocket rocket ? I was hoping this would have been on the front page as a new light. SUREFIRE Stop playing games with us


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 16, 2006)

And why is the L2,L4,L5,L6 rated at 100lumens now but the U2 is still 2-80lumens??!!


----------



## Ralf (Mar 16, 2006)

Just downloaded the new pdf catalog, but it has only four
pages? Just wondering ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 16, 2006)

:thumbsdow::thumbsdow::thumbsdow:


Dissappointing. About as disappointing as seing the snow outside this morning.


----------



## jtice (Mar 16, 2006)

I love the cave photos caption 

Ill be printing that out for my wall. hehehehehe


----------



## photorob (Mar 16, 2006)

That catalog is incomplete because it is hiding something that has not been released. I'll keep telling myself that.


----------



## wijawara (Mar 16, 2006)

so 'de-idolizing'..... hahaha. it is a very funny incident. the SF coundown syndrome. SFCF. ROTFL.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Mar 16, 2006)

Meh


----------



## beezaur (Mar 16, 2006)

Kroma, Beast II, and Hellfire are in the pdf spec chart:

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgrfnbr/528/sesent/00

Scott


----------



## cosine (Mar 16, 2006)

I like Surefire's new site. Much easier to navigate.


I find it kind of funny though that they had a big countdown and everything leading up to just changing their site.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 16, 2006)

_AND_ they still have the wrong specs up for the KL3 head. Still says 19 Lumens, when a Surefire rep varified to me that the new ones are 30+ lumens..... Time to email someone at Surefire! Politely of course.....


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm... thats a weird looking U2, new design perhaps?


----------



## dougmccoy (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone else notice how the new SF site appears to be quicker now? I'm in the UK and it definitely seems to be quicker to load pages now!

Doug


----------



## SRacer2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't know what the big deal is. I got the 2006 catalog already. The only new thing, I saw, is the Kroma.


----------



## luigi (Mar 16, 2006)

And the great Marketing plot unveils...

"Don't buy anything from us we have something coming up"
....
15 days later
....
"Our website is faster!!!"

So now you can buy the same you were going to buy 15 days ago but in a faster way, assuming customers still remember what they were going to buy and assuming the "rush" has not passed after 15 days, and hopefully nobody is irritated for the big countdown to nothing.

Who asked if this was the same Marketing that apple does? Because now that would be a great joke ))


----------



## Numbers (Mar 16, 2006)

Are the e series and L4 now now being shipped with twisties? Are the clickies out?
Web site seem to say so.


----------



## nc987 (Mar 16, 2006)

Im sure its trick photography and photoshopped, but any ideas on what flashlight the guy in the cave is using? Pocket Rocket maybe?

Other than that I wish they had put the Kroma or something else new up on the front page. They should have waited to unveil a new site when they had more new products to debut.


----------



## beezaur (Mar 16, 2006)

Numbers said:


> Are the e series and L4 now now being shipped with twisties? Are the clickies out?
> Web site seem to say so.





SureFire said:


> Tailcap switch: press for momentary-on, twist for constant-on. . . .



http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/1071/sesent/00

Seems they have changed the L4 or it's a typo.

Scott


----------



## Heck (Mar 16, 2006)

A countdown for earplugs and pictures of hands 

Oh and links to the 2006 catalogs which have been on their servers for some time now.


----------



## David_Web (Mar 16, 2006)

New site looking cool.

I love the "Brand X vs Surefire2 beamshot.

*Edit* I find that hand very helpfoul.


----------



## machulu (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm dissapointed with the new website. It may be quicker to load, that's because they reduced the amount of graphics on the webpages. Overall I think the design is cleaner but the style took a step back abour 15 years. Looks like something from the early 90's

Thats my 2 cents,

~Stephen


----------



## flashfan (Mar 16, 2006)

A very clean, "vanilla," web site. I prefer sites like this that are easy to navigate, but most importantly, FAST! Haven't explored the site completely yet, but one gripe is the comparison chart. On my monitor/computer, neither the full length nor width of the chart show up completely, therefore endless scrolling is needed. Too much of a pain, so I printed out the pdf file.

Only time will tell if the site works well for me. Now, if only SF could reduce their battery prices--if not back down to $1.25, an intermediate $1.50 would be nice.


----------



## Heck (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, I was gonna say that the website looks "retro" than "new"...

It reminds me of Surefire's packaging in the early-mid 90's.


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Mar 16, 2006)

machulu said:


> I'm dissapointed with the new website. It may be quicker to load, that's because they reduced the amount of graphics on the webpages. Overall I think the design is cleaner but the style took a step back abour 15 years. Looks like something from the early 90's
> 
> Thats my 2 cents,
> 
> ~Stephen


 
I agree...kinda boring, I was also expecting more based on the "exciting counter". Plus, you would think they would have a link to upcoming products or somethings.


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the new site layout, it does look old however. I'm very dissapointed that they didnt accually DO anything. faster load times? great. Id settle for the old load times and info and new products in .0001 of a second.

Twisty on a L4? Who's stupid idea was that? No offense I'm sure some people perfer twisties, but why not at least offer both then? I find twisties very hard to operate when wearing gloves.

Also, did you guys notice how under the KL1 and KL3 heads it says '...a three-watt LumaMax LED...' Does this mean surefire is now makeing LEDs to and not using Lumileds?


----------



## magic79 (Mar 16, 2006)

L4 with a twistie...UGH.  

I'm sure glad I bought mine before this change. I hate twisties.


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Mar 16, 2006)

magic79 said:


> L4 with a twistie...UGH.
> 
> I'm sure glad I bought mine before this change. I hate twisties.


 
Yea I prefer the clickie over the twistie


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 16, 2006)

luigi said:


> Who asked if this was the same Marketing that apple does? Because now that would be a great joke ))



That was me. :wave:

Of course, I was being a bit facetious at the time. The only thing that Apple and Surefire currently seem to have common (with regards to this entire episode) is that both company's names share the letter "e". :lolsign:


----------



## skunked (Mar 17, 2006)

*New SF site is up.*

Don't know if I am the first to say it but it's up.


----------



## leukos (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: New SF site is up.*

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109325&page=5&pp=30


----------



## skunked (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: New SF site is up.*

Am I the first to say this..
"The Pocket Rocket MAY be available in Sept 06"?


----------

